# Configure Netgear WGT624 wireless router



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi. Need a lot of help here please......
Let me quickly describe the situation.

I have an ADSL broadband router.
I have recently purchased a NETGEAR WGT 624 wirless router so that I can connect laptops to our network.

Following advice posted on this site previously, I have use lan cable to connect the ADSL router to the netgear. I somehow managed to turn off the DHCP server and have set a static address. I have no idea how i did this or what the static address is, as I fiddled a lot and somehow got it to work.

As I sit here my laptop is able to connect to the wireless network and pick up the network called NETGEAR. It is only a local connection however and does not pickup the internet.
If I plug in a lan cable from the NETGEAR to the laptop, I then have internet connectivety.

The main problem is I have no idea how to configure the netgear router. The manual says:

To log into your router after you have configured your router, do the following:
1. Type http://www.routerlogin.net in the address field of Internet Explorer or Netscape®
Navigator.
When prompted, enter admin for the router user name and password for the router password,
both in lower case letters (or enter the password you chose if you changed it during the setup
in Initial Configuration on page 3-2).
Note: The router user name and password are not the same as any user name or password you
may use to log in to your Internet connection.

When I follow these instructions, my browser (firefox and internet explorer) take me to the netgear online website and does not allow me to log onto the router to configure the wireless network.

I am using windows vista business.

I would very much appreciate any help as how to proceed.

Thanks
Cara


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, I have experimented further.

My adsl router is working fine and I don't want to change anything there. All I want to do, is create a wireless extension using the netgear.

So when I disable DHCP, the router is acting as a switch. I am able to connect to the Netgear wireless, however this has no connectivety to the net.

I can reset the netgear and would be very grateful if someone could give me step by step instructions on how to bridge the the wired lan to the netgear.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to follow the instructions exactly, including where to connect the cables.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi John. Thanks for helping once again
Alright I think I am following step one correctly, just not sure of the subnet thing. How do I find out what subnet the primary router is using.
When I set up the primary router about three years ago, I just fiddled until I got it working, I actually have no idea what I did!
Thanks.
Cara


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Login it to the router and look in the LAN section. Or just look at the PC's IP and mask. For example, if your IP is 192.168.1.101 and mask is 255.255.255.0 the subnet used is 192.168.1.x. But you should still login to the router and check the Dhcp server address range for sure.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, don't want to sound daft, but my pc automatically gets its IP address, so that part is blank. Maybe I am looking at the wrong thing,
Network connections, lan, properites, ip, properties....


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah thanks. Will look tomorrow. Really appreciate the help. As one of my students told me the other day . . . I am a noob. Think this is a serious insult but when it comes to networking the guy is correct, a little out of my league. So your guys help has been invaluable... I am also learning a lot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We were all new once.


----------

